# There's somethin' wrong with Virtual Smitty...



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

This dude's gotta have some sort of dain bramage. I mean, seriously, this guy is missing the part of the brain that houses things like...oh, I dunno, greed, selfishness, posessiveness... 

Witness the carnage...



Joe...man...I dunno what to say beyond thank you. This one :bx knocked:bx all the words right the heck outta me. Thanks brotha!!


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

:dr :dr :mn :ss :ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

..wow...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Someones gotta put a stop to him.........


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

What the?!?! You got hard-core, pr0n0-style, ass-raped!! Great hit!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow...You got Owned


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy cow!!! What did you do man!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ermo said:


> Someones gotta put a stop to him.........


:r :r


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

:dr Speechless... holy ##$(#*#$&(* Nice!!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dahum....What else is there to say....Awesome beatdown!!


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

One of the biggest bombs . Must have been a MOAB .


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

That is payback for the rainbow thong deal way back...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with carbonbased_al. That's just the way he is! Accept it

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

If thats the way he is ....I'd hate to see what he'd do if you ticked him off. Enjoy that hit bro,:ss


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Holy Crap! Thats gotta hurt.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

carbonbased_al goes nuclear!!! What a bomb…I’m speechless!!! :mn 
:ss


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Joe! Don't even attempt to stop Joe you are fighting a war that can never be won. You got smashed Jimbo. Don't let Banky near them.

CBF:w


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

That is a serious BOMB!!! WOW! Great Job. Thanks for the pic's of the carnage.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Stunning! The generosity of folks on this board...when I start to feel like the world is only full of @sshats, all I gotta do is visit this forum and my hope is restored. Nice one...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Just another day at the office for the virtual one. Made that thong just a bit tighter eh Jimbothongmeister? Way to hit the Nancy boy Joe! Congrats to my favorite CHEESE HEAD!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh my dear Lord! Joe really has gone loco!!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

:dr What the hell did you do to make him go :mn on you like that?!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive seen this happen many of times....way to make him your bitch Joe..:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG !!!

That is a table full. That is huge.

Wow, wow, wow !!! 

Did I say wow.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll say it for you...

Wow!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW, that's one hell of a bomb! Something is seriously wrong with that man, instead of adding, he mulitplied!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

HOLY #$%*([email protected]#$()[email protected]_#$&*(%)$*(%@_$*()#_$!()!!!!

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Wow...You got Owned


:tpd:

Ownership confirmed!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

holy...... I think your grandkids might actually feel the aftermath of that bomb... Way to go enjoy em.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW :dr :dr I guess someone didn't like you :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Holy Cigar Carnage, Batman!!

Jimmy, looks like you have a few smokes to tide you over a little while! :ss 

Joe.....while it is a shocking bomb, the fact that it comes from a generous Gorilla like you in anything but suprising...great going!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Great hit:ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OW! Did that come with any KY jelly?

ATL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

so you have been smittified!! LOLOL.. great hit Joe!!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Son-e-mo-beetch! What that the hell is that? Thats no bomb. He's got nukes!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

fricken joe was trying to take out the whole state :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

floydp said:


> ...Way to hit the Nancy boy Joe!...


:r

Nice :sl VS!


----------

